# Autoshack/Prime Choice control arms



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Folks I am having a dilemma. I have to get the left hand control arm replaced as the front bushing has gone bad. Probably due to the fact the inner cv boot has split and covered it with grease. CV joint still seems fine, but there is definite play in the bushing. Sadly the warranty on the Beck/Arnley in place is 3 years and its now 3.5 years since it was installed. Basically a shop is giving me a deal and will install the new control at no extra charge while doing the inner boot on the left side driveshaft.
Now wanting to get this done sooner than later I kind of want to get the part locally, but basically means spending 275 or more on one for Dura brand. Moog will be pushing 370 with tax. Quick internet search though reveals that Autoshack in Ottawa ( formerly Prime Choice) has them in stock for $77 + tax. Pretty much 1/3 to 1/5th of the price. I am asking myself how bad could they be? Guess I have answered my question and will try one out. Fully prepared that it may be crap and require changing anew in a year or two, but you never know.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well if looks and fit are anything to go by the control arm was a great deal. Seems nicely made and even if made in China, I figure most of them are and these are made to OE spec so they claim. Its an Ottawa based company that has been operating for over 30 years and for what its worth have a super ebay rating with over 68,000 sales so I think they cannot be all that bad.

https://ca.autoshack.com/custitem_cat_facet/Control-Arms

Super pleased with A1CVTech in Gatineau. They replaced the inner cv boot, installed the new control arm and a new Moog outer tie rod end, I had bought previously and not gotten around to installing, all for $145+ tax. So all told including taxes and the cost of the new arm, total was 250. Kind of nice to get it fixed at a place that mostly does work for other garages rebuilding driveshafts.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

The thing about control arms is that they are really just a big hunk of metal.The quality difference is in the ball joint and/or the bushings. I can't see them failing anywhere else.

I have 2 for the Xtrail sitting in my garage and I have used the same low price ones for an old Pontiac Vibe. I sold the Vibe 3 years later and the cheapo control arms were still going strong with no play anywhere.

Your new ones will probably outlast the car.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback MikeHJ. The arm I had replaced was 3.5 years old. It was a Beck/Arnley made in India and I suspect what took it out was the grease, and that the Can Tire mechanic who installed it probably tightened it in unladen condition which causes the bushing to twist under load and wear out early. But who knows it was warrantied for 36 months and the ball joint and large rear bushing were still good. Prior to that a cheaper one off ebay lasted two years and had to be replaced because the ball joint was damaged while being undone to change a bearing. The original Nissan one lasted 5.5 years and it was the ball joint that went bad.

For anyone with a CV boot issue, and brave enough to go for it themselves, apparently its best to leave the transmission in neutral while doing the repair it makes it easier to reinsert the driveshaft. The mechanic also said removing the control arm creates more room and makes it easier to position
There is even a YouTube video on an X trail to help, though this guy does some stuff a bit differently.


----------

